# Where's the Poop?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

It's been about a month since my dog has been on a raw diet. I started noticing less and less poop. These past 2 weeks, on some days, he doesn't poop. What is going on? I have some low fat, plain yogurt in my fridge and I gave him 2 spoons of it yesterday and today, how much of it am I supposed to give anyways? What else can I do about this?


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there! I would see this as a good thing! When dogs are fed raw, its "less in, less out." Maverick's poo dramatically decreased when we switched her over. Once a day is not unusual and its very very small. Wierd for such a large dog!! If you think she is constipated, I would add some 100% pumpkin to her meals for a day or two and things should balance out. I suggest a tablespoon or so. (not the pie filling though)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He should poop daily. You need to add fiber, such as green beans or pumpkin.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I noticed a significant decrease in the poop also. However, my mulberry trees in the back are dropping berries daily, and he consumes SO many of them that he is back to pooping more! Hopefully they'll be done dropping berries soon! Although I must say, his poop is a pretty purple color now!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> I noticed a significant decrease in the poop also. However, my mulberry trees in the back are dropping berries daily, and he consumes SO many of them that he is back to pooping more! Hopefully they'll be done dropping berries soon! Although I must say, his poop is a pretty purple color now!


:rofl:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Would you steam the pumpkin or just blend it raw?

LOL purple poop


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Canned pumpkin. Just buy a can, scoop it into ice cube trays and freeze, and you can give him a cube with each meal. That way, it stays fresh and it is very easy to feed.
I let mine thaw out first.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh cool  wonder if I can get tinned pumpkin here (it's not as popular here as in the US)
probably worth having some of that in the pantry!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mooch said:


> Oh cool  wonder if I can get tinned pumpkin here (it's not as popular here as in the US)
> probably worth having some of that in the pantry!


Just make sure it's plain pumpkin and not pie filling.


----------

